# "Betty B" @ the Nipple 10/7/09, nice blue



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Me and Philip decided the boat needed a drink so we left yesterday about 8AM since we were just going to go play. I tried to round up a crew but nobody was around so it was just the 2 of us. We take it easy getting out and have lines in around the 50 fathom line at approx 10AM. We cruise the 50 fathom line for a while working back and forth across the ledge hoping for a 'hoo or two. At 11AM we ease out a little deeper and the left rigger comes down. The fish is taking a decent amount of line and not jumping so I assume a wahoo. I clear lines while Philip keeps us straight not too worried about the hoo taking too much line. Well, the "wahoo" starts to burn line and about 200 yards behind the boat she starts tailwalking. "BLUE MARLIN!" we both yell and suddenly we are scrambling to clear the deck. The fish is now mad as hell and is steadily spooling the 30W of its 50lb mono. "Turn Philip, TURN!" I'm yelling as we now have about 20 yards of line on the reel and I can see the knot on the spool. We get turned in time asI get to the bow and now the chase begins. After about 45 minutes without a harness I get the blue boatside. I remove the hook, take the time to revive and off she goes. After some breathing we get the spread back out but the day proves slow after that. We end up pulling the hooks on a wahoo about 2PM and catch a small cuda. We didn't care, any day you catch a billfish is a great day and a blue marlin is even better. We estimated the blue at 250-275lbs

Did I mention that it was the 1st blue I've ever landed finally breaking my blue marlin curse. I'm now 1 for 10 on blue marlin. I'll post some pics later when Philip gets them to me.

This is probably the best pic we got since we were in a bind at the time and I didn't want to tire him out much more. The pics on the didgital didn't take for some reason or another.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats!!! :clap

You must have been nervous reeling in the 10th!!! :hotsun


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I was yelling at Philip to touch the leader and make it official cause ifI lost this one too I was going to come unglued.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go guys. Congrates on your first of many to come blue marlin. Enjoyed the post. Gene


----------



## Howie1eod (Sep 30, 2009)

Congrats. Any pics?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Super Cool! You guys are now the Blue Water Gods of the week!! :clap I've been trying so hard to get offshore lately, but between the weather and work have not been able to put it together, at least I can live vicariously thru you!



MScontender


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. I won't be able to get out again until next week so good luck to those who go.

Hopefully Philip will get me those pics today


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Congradulations :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats freakin awesome! Congrats!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That is great, congrats!


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

i hope you didnt get an infection from the marina water!:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hahaha Mike ya jackass, if I do get an infection it'll be your fault.I was going to let the whole tradition thing blow by but...........


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report and congrats on your first Blue. 

Rob


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I did not realize it was a first for you and the boat, that is great. I was so happy when I got the call from Philip yesterday, just bummed I couldn't be with ya'll. Congratulations and hope this is the first of many to come.

I will be there next weekend and I'll get with you on that rod.

Congrats again.

P.S. My harness is in the V berth on the left side right as you go in.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> ......I'll get with you on that rod.


Don't ever say some gay shit like that to me again Cat,I won't tolerate it.

Yep, it was the first one I've reeled in. I've had a blue marlin curse for years now and it seems it may finally be done with. It was interesting fighting it without a belt or harness and then trying to leader it and bill it myself with a little assistance from Philip who did a good job on the wheel. Thats what happens when you go out casually without having high expectations.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations. Great report, thanks. You feel like sharing what she ate, meat or plastic? :usaflag


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

She ate a solid pink Ilander with a 'hoo.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I was talking about the long fishing rod, not the short stubby rod. 

Did Philip push you in? 

Did ya'll call Ted and rub it in? He has to be pissed, the only bills that have ever been caught on that boat are without him and he has more hours on it than any one. All we can manage with him is sancocho after sancocho. Of course he blames me.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *tunapopper (10/8/2009)*She ate a solid pink Ilander with a 'hoo.


very nice...pink seemed to be a hot color at the Nipple a couple of months ago. Congrats on your first blue!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No Philip didn't push me in. My buddies Sam and Michael were waiting for me at the dock for that. I did call ted and am still waiting for him to call me back.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

congrats chris, i'm still waiting for my first blue. it seems lie those trips where you arent as prepared or have them planned out always seem to produce the best fish.


----------



## BettyB (Oct 8, 2009)

That was one hell of a 45 minute fight. I've never seen Chris work so hard. Hell, he was sweatin! Of course, I knew it was BettyB's first Blue. But I didn't know it was Chris' first until it was all over. Congrats buddy & thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its nice getting to reel a fish in every now and then. Pics added above


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job. Looks like a good day to be out on the water.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice catch... I bet it was a pleasant surprise when she cam to the top and started to make her run. The crazy days always happen with just two on the boat.

Thanks for the post.:bowdown

Chris


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Congradulations on your first blue. Have been a part of catching many marlins but have yet to personally wind one in. Cheers.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

:clap clay was telling me about it today


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

congrats on your first blue :clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> Have been a part of catching many marlins but have yet to personally wind one in.


The ups and downs of guiding/deckhanding. I feel if you are the guide than you also take the credit of the catch but its not the same as reeling one in yourself and getting the same rush as your clients. Puts you in better perspective of things.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats just plain awsome!! congrats!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Way too cool. 

Congrats Chris.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

always more fun to watch someone else catch one, less work.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on breaking the curse and a nice Blue release.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap :clap I'm getting the itch! Congrats!

Jeff


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet...Very nice catch.


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats:clap:clap:clap


----------

